# Puppy classes



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have booked Rudi in for her puppy classes and they start in the next week or so... I am a bit nervous as she doesn't listen to me when I tell her to do things ... Such as coming in from the garden (still) and I don't want to look silly haha is there anything I can do with her in the mean time - she knows the sit command and paw but doesn't listen to me with anything else - any tips?? Xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Put a long line on her so you can let her run in the garden but bring her in when you need. long lines are fab the dog getz the feeling of being off lead but you can still reinforce the recall with a wee tug on the line.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck, I have to wait until the end of May before ours start, Dudley had been coming whenever I called but just recently has decided he can't be bothered so maybe I should try the long line too.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I think I should - the long line would work well when I take her on the field because she just wants to run on the grass but I am scared to let her go as she would not come bac haha xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was a right pain in the bum to begin with! We only just had got him to sit (and not always!) before puppy class. They pick it up easier than you think


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

My tip would be to arrive 10 minutes early and walk around outside to see if you can get them to have a wee/poo......that's one less thing to worry about once the class starts!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

rudi wont wee whilst i have her on the lad - she has been for a poo on it but when we get home she goes straight into the garden... she is crazy - i get her to sit and then when i go to give her a treat she jumps up and goes crazy lol xx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

*lead - i meant this instead of lad ha


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Emily+Harry said:


> rudi wont wee whilst i have her on the lad - she has been for a poo on it but when we get home she goes straight into the garden... she is crazy - i get her to sit and then when i go to give her a treat she jumps up and goes crazy lol xx


Vincent is the same, even now he doesn't like to wee or poop on tarmac! 

We found also that Vincent is much calmer and receptive to learning if he's been on a nice long walk during the day too


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Well i mightbwalk her to the classes instead of driving but they start at 6 and i only get home from work at half 5 - you never know she could surprise us and be best puppy there hehe  the trainer said to take some treats in my pocket or treat back that she does not normally have - she said chicken or cheese but i dont think the chicken would last long enough lol x


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Only thing I can suggest is keep at it 

In the house, in the garden, keep calling her to you when she is just a wee bit away and reward her with a really tasty treat and praise. Do it over and over for a few minutes then give it a rest and repeat the process a bit later on.

In the Cockapoo Owners Club all of us who have dogs who ignore us are going through a series of training exercises, given to us by a lovely trainer who kindly writes out a weekly programme for teaching our mutts to pay attention to us.

It is amazing the difference it can make just being consistent and repetative!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I think i'm really going to have to do some work on baileys recall, he still finds anything more interesting than me and my treats and this is without even having distractions from other people (only myself and children on the walk) or other dogs in a closed off area,i am still really afraid if i let him off that he wont come back...

I feel terrible as he desperately wants to have a good run
I still only feel happy with him off lead in my closed off park, i think i'm going to have to be constant like the toilet training and see how that goes..


----------

